# 6 foot hog



## 19528nford (1 mo ago)

I have a 52 8n it runs well good oil pressure and still orginal 6 volt system. My question is this I purchased a 6 foot bush hog to run behind my tractor, It ran it fine,however I started to worry like I do about everything. Im cutting on level ground and Id say for the most part its pasture grass. I usally hit it once labor day and again on memorial day, I also pull a 5 foot box blade for light grading. Like I mentioned I worry about everything, I just didnt want to damage the tractor. I was just interested in any input I could get back. Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum 19528nford.

Don't worry about the tractor. In my youth, I worked an 8N & a 9N for 6-7 years, never had a serious problem, great little tractors. If it bogs down under load, it is telling you that it cannot handle quite that much. Also keep an eye on the temperature gauge (if it has one).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Did you get a PTO slip clutch for the bush hog drive shaft?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to forum
Does 8N have an over-running clutch installed on pto shaft?


----------



## wolfang (2 mo ago)

Put a slip or over-running clutch on the PTO or get ready to be pushed in the holler. Even a 5-footer will push these 20 +/- horsepower tractors into an accident. If the front end ever raises up drop the bush hog quickly to prevent turn over. These tractors have killed many farmers over the years. Just be careful when operating these style tractors. Been there myself!


----------

